# Diving the LuLu 3-9-14



## Godeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

The Scuba Shack / Wet Dream is running a trip to the Lulu on Sunday, March 9th. Call the dive shop (850) 433-4319 if you would like to go. Spearfishing welcome, tech divers welcome, lionfish killing encouraged. 

Ty


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That reef is on my bucket list, I was camping at Mcree when it went out. By a stroke of luck, I woke up early in the AM and saw it being towed out through the pass.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*LuLu*

Excellent site,and great dive. Wet Dream should show you a good time. 
Choot em, Lisbet.
:thumbup:


----------

